# Eyesell's new Rig !! Wip-ee !!



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just picked up the new vehicle, got it pretty much with every possible option


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here are a few others


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Another !!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

2 more, finally, this is alot of work


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Last one, I put a seat cover on the drivers seat to protect it a bit, trying to keep it looking new for a few months anyway. I love the new factory white gauges !!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Eye-sell....nice truck. Congrats!! What did you do with the 05? Did you keep it? Maybe now you'll have to change your name to "Eye-Candy" LOL

Seriously, sweet truck. I hope it makes you lots of money!!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Sharp looking setup. Thanks for the pics. Looks good. Hope you do well with it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Great looking set up! That thing is long, the school bus drivers are going to wave to you.:waving: 

I like that floor mat, can you tell me what make it is? Thanks.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like the husky floor liners. I got them in the dump. Defently worth the $60 a set.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice truck. Is that a Lariat or KR?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice truck. Is that a Lariat or KR?


looks like a lariat i dont see any king ranch symbols

that truck is so cool looking what did you do with the 05


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Um, you didnt get red....wow! Very nice truck! :salute: :salute:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, no red. How's anyone gonna recognize you now??? Sweet truck, F350 it looks like? Congrats and good luck with it.

Buck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DBL said:


> looks like a lariat i dont see any king ranch symbols
> 
> that truck is so cool looking what did you do with the 05


I was thinking that too, but wasn't sure. The leather on the seats doesn't look like the KR either. Still a very nice truck.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Sharpe Truck, Congrats, and have a great Seasonpayup


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

itsgottobegreen said:


> Looks like the husky floor liners. I got them in the dump. Defently worth the $60 a set.


Yes, they are Husky Floor Liners, that's one of the reasons I went with an 07, all my accessories fit, the 08 interior is totally different.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Guys,

Thanks allot for all the replies and nice comments, this is your basic Lariat 350, it's pretty nice, KingRanch would of been nicer but finding a 350 here in Mi. now is getting next to impossible.

I was at the Ford Kentucky truck plant last week and got to drive the new twin turbo 6.4 liter and it was awesome. However, I am of the mind set to not be a ginna-pig with the new motor, better let it be for a year or two and see what happens and all.


Thanks again !


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

nice truck .... uhhh ohhh looks like someone picked up a Whelen LED bar ..... god what i would give for a full size LED bar .... nice truck .... the red truck looked good too .... i guess when the snow starts flyin i will see ya around town .... i was gonna tell ya ... they make rubber boots for your magnets ... i picked up a set for mine .. easy to install and no messy tape ..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow that is a nice truck. I like the color choice. Looks good.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

groundbreakers said:


> nice truck .... uhhh ohhh looks like someone picked up a Whelen LED bar ..... god what i would give for a full size LED bar .... nice truck .... the red truck looked good too .... i guess when the snow starts flyin i will see ya around town .... i was gonna tell ya ... they make rubber boots for your magnets ... i picked up a set for mine .. easy to install and no messy tape ..


Yeah I got the Whelen LED bar this year, can't wait to use it, has amber in the corners and white in the centers.

Where did you get the rubber boots from ??, your right I have duct tape around the magnets and it's ok but not the best by any means.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

nice truck eyesell, wasnt that long ago that you got your 05.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah had the 05 for about 18 months, I'm around the auto industry quite a bit so I always seem to get a hankerin' for a new vehicle every two years.

My wife said if I keep this one for at least 3 years she would go along with the $ 700.00 plus monthly payments, so I said no problem and stepped it up.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

eyesell -- if you want a set i will sell ya mine .. or for $12.00 Priority1emergency .... i bought about a month ago .. but decided im gonna permanent mount mine on a headache rack ... they're pretty cool and durable ... and they stick to the roof great and dont slide ..... i see ya got TIR3 's lucky dog ..


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

You are very observent, ( very good ) I mounted 2 in back, and 2 on each side of the truck, as well as two on the plow frame, took those strobes off, the flash drove me crazy.

IM me your address and I'll send ya a check out asap.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

actually i also have a pair of permanent mounting feet for the liberty and LFL patriot .. it raises your bar w/ mag's attached about 3 .5 inch off your roof line ... just thought with a big truck a raised bar .. might give a lil better warning ..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful truck, good luck with it.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Nice!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Nice Truck Got To Love The 6.0 Psd Why Did You Go With A Long Bed I Have The Same Truck But With The Short Bed Its Great You Love It


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

has that plow been used befor?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

LAB Inc, this is the first truck I had with the 8' box, thought I'd give it a try, if it dosen't work out, I'll get rid of it, I usually only keep my truck for about 18 months anyway. Was going to wait for the 6.4 but I was down at the Kentucky truck plant 2 weeks ago for my other job and the problems are starting to creep up, and based on the problems when the 6.0 came out I thought I better wait till the bugs are out.

Hey Tim, my plow is 3 years old, it's gets the sh*t beat out of it but I'm very fussy about my equipment so I clean it after every plowing, it's paid off cause the plow is in great shape.

Thanks again


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*hey*

wow really yea i have a 6.4 on the way to i bet there will be truble with it i do the same i keep my trucks about one year some times a little longer good luck with the truck i will have photos on hear soon


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

eyesells, where did you get your lightbar from? do you have leds all the way around where the take downs and alleys usually are? did you have to special order it or add them yourself?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

........................


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

700 a month payment?

Wow.....thats steep. What was the sticker on that thing. 42000?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

kemmer;328287 said:


> eyesells, where did you get your lightbar from? do you have leds all the way around where the take downs and alleys usually are? did you have to special order it or add them yourself?


I ordered it from a local Whelen dealer, it has Amber LED's in the corners, and then I bought White TIR6's and added those to the centers, it's very visable in all conditions, including bright sunny days.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

LLM Ann Arbor;329853 said:


> 700 a month payment?
> 
> Wow.....thats steep. What was the sticker on that thing. 42000?


Actually is was $ 53,399.00, almost as much as the Harley version, trust me, I too was sticker shocked when I looked at it, but I got it from Palmer Ford, typically they only carry highly optioned trucks, so it all seemed relative after a while


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Eyesell;333600 said:


> I ordered it from a local Whelen dealer, it has Amber LED's in the corners, and then I bought White TIR6's and added those to the centers, it's very visable in all conditions, including bright sunny days.


O ok thanks, did they plug into the flasher? or did you wire them up separately? Why didnt you go with the 500 series super led like the other leds on the bar? Also is that perm or mag mount? and do you have alley lights? im thinking about getting one soon. payup


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice looking Truck I dont see to many others with the boss speader


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks MD Power Plow, it looked even better on my last (2) 250's cause the trucks were Red as well.

kemmer, The TIR6's are actually brighter then the 500's that came in the unit, at least it looks that way, LOL. I wired them ( TIR6's ) together and wired the power into the point where the 500's get power. There is no way to sync. them all together..500's and TIR6's unfortunately. The unit is mag mount, I don't have alley lights as I didn't see them necessary for plowing.

If you do go with one of these you won't regret it, trust me. I think I paid around 800.00 for the bar and an additional 250.00 for the TIR6's. Bought the mags separate for around 12.00 each so I wanna say I have about 1100.00 total into it now.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

o ok, bc i was thinking of getting one, i could get it for $610 i think


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

eyesell - just outta curiosity how did you wire in your lightbar ?? and how did you route your wires ??


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I ran the wire inside out the back out the rear cargo light, used one of the factory upfitter switches and was done, not to difficult at all, works great.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

you think you can take a video perhaps of the light bar or maybe some closer pics and either post them here or send it to me @ [email protected]

I was thinking of having the take down light in the back, you think thats a good idea?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

kemmer, yeah, I can do it tomorrow night, I'll take some close up's as well, if you don't see them by Friday morning send me a reminder.  

As far as take down in the back, you could do that with the one LED I have, TIR6, not sure how much effect it will have.

I will try and do a video, I'm going through the process of learning how to post one here anyway, so it will be a good exercise for me, LOL


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ya i was thinking of putting the halogen 500 series i think it is back there and have it wired up to my other aux work lights


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

*Nice truck*

Eyesell

Sweet truck. What kind of seat covers are those, I have a 04 F-350 supercab with the leather captains chairs and I have been looking for seat covers, but haven't found any that fit.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That is one long truck for plowing snow, you might as well have gotten a school bus to plow with.....Nice looking truck though.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

kemmer, I tried the video thing and I stink at it, but here are some close ups of the bar, it looks as though you would have no problem with a 500 series.

Any other questions let me know.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Eyesell, awesome truck, but lets watch that bumper and tailgate this time! lol. Nice truck, and let it snow.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

53,000 for a pickup truck?

sheesh.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

PremierLand;336946 said:


> Eyesell, awesome truck, but lets watch that bumper and tailgate this time! lol. Nice truck, and let it snow.


Hey you rememberd, trust me I think of that everytime I back this thing up, expecailly now that I have the 8' box.

Red Neck Farmer, I'll post the brand seat cover later today, I took the one you see now off and found an even better type.

You'll love these, watch for pic's this afternoon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Epic Lawn Care;335507 said:


> That is one long truck for plowing snow, you might as well have gotten a school bus to plow with.....Nice looking truck though.


With the new suspension\steering, they really aren't bad at all with maneuverability. I have virtually the same thing in a King Ranch.

LLM, that's what you can do if you work for a living instead of *****ing on PS.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well. Not to throw stones at eyesell but I can buy five good trucks for 53000, and wouldn't spend that kind of money on one vehicle unless it was a C6 Corvette.

I could see spending 30 K for a brand new work truck but thats just a little too much money to spend on a plow truck (pickup) for my tastes.

Nice truck though Eyesell.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks great!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor;337107 said:


> Well. Not to throw stones at eyesell but I can buy five good trucks for 53000, and wouldn't spend that kind of money on one vehicle unless it was a C6 Corvette.
> 
> I could see spending 30 K for a brand new work truck but thats just a little too much money to spend on a plow truck (pickup) for my tastes.
> 
> Nice truck though Eyesell.


Maybe we ought to require licenses to buy only a pickup truck that you think everyone should have.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I guess what it really comes down to is:

1. Am I using this to plow snow only ?? No, I use it to tow my 5th wheel ( long distances, South Daykota last year ) and having something nice to sit in for all those hrs. is really enjoyable, all sorts of things. I too could buy 5 or possibly 7 used plow pick ups, last year I bought a nice 97 250 XL for 4500.00, it was a piece of sh*t, but for plowing it was perfect.

2. As someone else mentioned before, to some a car or truck is just that, a means of getting from point A to point B and nothing more, or in some cases a means of plowing snow. I work super hard ( as I'm sure we all do ) and I thought this year, with bosses ( wife's ) permission I am going to reward my self with something very nice, this truck.

3. I would'nt buy a C6 Corvette since I have a perfectly Supercharged LS5 sitting in my garage collecting dust, with my work schedule, kids, etc. time is truly something I don't have a ton of, I wish it was though.

4. In closing, LOL, yeah it is a bit pricey for transportation of any kid, but what can I say, I'm living life to the fullest, and then some.

Good Day All.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool.

Hey post up some pic's of that Chevelle when you get a chance Eyes. I worked for Dick Maskin at Dart for three years and helped with the prostock motors when he won the NHRA championship with Jim Yates and built motors for Jegs, and V Gaines.

Also worked on top fuel/funny car cylinder heads all the time for Bernstein, Force, Amato, and lot of others.

Been involved in Drag Racing since I was a kid.

Used to drag race myself too, and raced motorcylces up until like 1998 at Milan and Norwalk.

Have a good day.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

30k gets you a stripped pickup (we just bought 2 for the shop}, the only options are: auto, a/c and 4 wheel drive.If it's only used for snowplowing thats fine but I drive my truck year round and want some comfort features.I just paid 24000.00 for my 02, $10k gets you a seven year old truck with 160k on it.Nice truck eyesell, I wanted a 8 ft bed but with the extended cab it won't fit in my parking spot.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Well of course you dont get leather seats, gps, heated mirrors and seats, dvd players, and all that for 30K, but you can get a good truck for that.

I just wouldn't want to put a plow and salter on a 53000 dollar personal vehicle is all.

But to each his own.

I have a work truck and a seperate personal vehicle.

:shrugs:


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

That is a sweet looking truck you have Eye. Enjoyit as I am sure you will.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yeah well ive seen people throw 8 foot BOSS's on Esclades's .... so if any body chooses to buy a $60,000 truck .... and plow with it ... go for it ...


----------



## snowace (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice truck, hopefully you are only plowing big lots.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, there all pretty big, trust me though using a crew cab 8' bed and plowing is going to be very interesting.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks great man!!! What happen to the red trucks????


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Love the red sports but could'nt find one in 2007 model year so I went with what ever the dealer had. 

Thought you and The Boss disappeared, haven't heard from either of you guys in a while.

Glad to see your still around


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

do you think the badges will rub off like all the other new"er" superdutys I see?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

This is the 3rd superduty I've had with the new badging, and none have rubbed off yet


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nice looking truck Eyesell. I just bought a 2006 F350 crewcab Lariat - shortbox with a 5.4l gas engine. Bought it off of the lot, so got a gooe "end of year" deal on it. I'm putting a Western V on it. I had been using a 1999 Expedition with a snowway. The F350 is a nice truck.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nice looking truck Eyesell. I just bought a 2006 F350 crewcab Lariat - shortbox with a 5.4l gas engine. Bought it off of the lot, so got a gooe "end of year" deal on it. I'm putting a Western V on it. I had been using a 1999 Expedition with a snowway. The F350 is a nice truck. Didn't really need an F350, but like you said in one of your previous posts, it's what I wanted. You only go around once.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Post a few pictures of that baby so we can all see it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

PremierLand;338602 said:


> do you think the badges will rub off like all the other new"er" superdutys I see?


its likr hit or miss with that ive seen them and some are in prime condition others are so bad its just a silver rectangle on the side of the truck


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My 2006 F350 5.4L gas - new in early December..have a Western MVP 7.5' - haven't had a chance to use it yet though. Prior to this, used a 1999 Expedition with a Snoway for three years. Worked great, but wanted a truck that was built for a plow, and wanted a V plow.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey eyesell, turns out u can change the flashing patterns on the liberty bar, with the mag mount. lemme know if your interested


----------



## NateV (Jan 13, 2004)

seville009;342175 said:


> My 2006 F350 5.4L gas - new in early December..have a Western MVP 7.5' - haven't had a chance to use it yet though. Prior to this, used a 1999 Expedition with a Snoway for three years. Worked great, but wanted a truck that was built for a plow, and wanted a V plow.


Hows the power with the 5.4?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The 5.4 engine is fine. I haven't plowed with it yet, but it will be more than enough torque and hp. I don't tow anything heavy, so I didn't need the power for that. I actually had been looking for one with the V10, but they had this one on the lot. Glad it turned out that way though because the smaller V8 engine is worth it compared to the added fuel costs of the V10.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

seville009;342649 said:


> The 5.4 engine is fine. I haven't plowed with it yet, but it will be more than enough torque and hp. I don't tow anything heavy, so I didn't need the power for that. I actually had been looking for one with the V10, but they had this one on the lot. Glad it turned out that way though because the smaller V8 engine is worth it compared to the added fuel costs of the V10.


Have you ever looked into the v8 working harder to pull that massive truck, where as the v10 will have less motor strain, therefore you could possibly get better mileage with the v10.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

kemmer;342436 said:


> Hey eyesell, turns out u can change the flashing patterns on the liberty bar, with the mag mount. lemme know if your interested


Sure how, I would love to know.

Thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Regarding getting better mileage with the V10 due to less strain, I'm no engineer or mechanic, but I don't think that advantage would give me much better mileage. I understand what you're saying, but I would assume that the advantage would be measured in milliseconds when starting up, and then outweighed once my regular driving "kicked" in.

For what I do, the engine is more than adequate. It doesn't lumber or straing at all. I always plow in 4lo anyway.

If I was hauling or towing large loads continuously, then I would think differently. Actually, one of the reasons that I ended up with this truck is because the dealer said that most people want the V10 as they usually use the F350 CC for towing.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

seville009;342175 said:


> My 2006 F350 5.4L gas - new in early December..have a Western MVP 7.5' - haven't had a chance to use it yet though. Prior to this, used a 1999 Expedition with a Snoway for three years.


Very nice set up


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey eysell, heres my thread on the lightbar
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41586


----------

